

Driven off the Road by M.B.A.s - Goladus
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2081930,00.html#ixzz1XIDMKDPX

======
dimitar
I think the key is that the Economy is less driven by actual entrepreneurs
(founders and tycoons), but by management.

